# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cajun Boudin

## HawkTheSlayer

Tonnerre et E'clair! Mai's ca c'est bon, ouais !




 @tiny1

----------

DeadEye (06-21-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-21-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-21-2018)

----------


## tiny1

Yeah.  Looks tasty.  Must be good.
Yanno, I need a new project.  Making Boudin isn't all that difficult.  If you get the right flavor profile, you could make some killer Boudin.
A chef friend of mine works in a Cajun kitchen.  Once, he made Boudin, and made me a Boudin sandwich, with Collard Greens on the bun.  Sounds a bit weird, but with the Cajun sauce he made,(his own secret creation)it was fantastic.
I am gonna research Boudin Recipes.
Thanx, Hawk.

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-21-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yeah.  Looks tasty.  Must be good.
> Yanno, I need a new project.  Making Boudin isn't all that difficult.  If you get the right flavor profile, you could make some killer Boudin.
> A chef friend of mine works in a Cajun kitchen.  Once, he made Boudin, and made me a Boudin sandwich, with Collard Greens on the bun.  Sounds a bit weird, but with the Cajun sauce he made,(his own secret creation)it was fantastic.
> I am gonna research Boudin Recipes.
> Thanx, Hawk.


I've never seen it done like this. I know Browning off the meat and cooking it down gives this superior favor. 
Most times the meat is just run through a grinder with green onions after it is cooked and then mixed with rice before stuffing. What I like about this is its a fully cooked product and can be eaten immediately or out of the fridge without steaming. 

Boudin on the pit is always the best. 
About 50% of boudin here ends up being sold as smoked boudin.

----------


## tiny1

> I've never seen it done like this. I know Browning off the meat and cooking it down gives this superior favor. 
> Most times the meat is just run through a grinder with green onions after it is cooked and then mixed with rice before stuffing. What I like about this is its a fully cooked product and can be eaten immediately or out of the fridge without steaming. 
> 
> Boudin on the pit is always the best. 
> About 50% of boudin here ends up being sold as smoked boudin.


There is a new butcher shop in our little town.  Gonna check with them about purchasing Boudin.  
The recipes I've been looking at call for pork belly, or pork shoulder.  I also see some who add pork liver, too.  I know there are other types of Boudin, i.e. shrimp or crawfish Boudin.  Now, where I am a bit confused, is that they CHOP the meat, instead of grinding.  Then, they mix the stuffing mixture, and run it through the machine to stuff the casings.  SO, it seems it never gets ground.  Could it be that the rice and meat mixture is loose enough to fit the casing without the need to grind the meat?  Or am I missing something?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> There is a new butcher shop in our little town.  Gonna check with them about purchasing Boudin.  
> The recipes I've been looking at call for pork belly, or pork shoulder.  I also see some who add pork liver, too.  I know there are other types of Boudin, i.e. shrimp or crawfish Boudin.  Now, where I am a bit confused, is that they CHOP the meat, instead of grinding.  Then, they mix the stuffing mixture, and run it through the machine to stuff the casings.  SO, it seems it never gets ground.  Could it be that the rice and meat mixture is loose enough to fit the casing without the need to grind the meat?  Or am I missing something?


Do not use belly meat! Too much hard fat. You want lean pork and Boston butts are the standard. You can add liver if you want. No need for grinding if you cook to shred. 
Do not chop the shrimp or crawfish. Make your best shrimp or crawfish stew. Add rice to proper consistency and stuff in casing. 

One time we made some seafood boudin with large chopped shrimp, crawfish tails, and lump crabmeat. 
I slapped mah momma it was so good. 
Don't skimp on seasoning.

----------


## tiny1

> Do not use belly meat! Too much hard fat. You want lean pork and Boston butts are the standard. You can add liver if you want. No need for grinding if you cook to shred. 
> Do not chop the shrimp or crawfish. Make your best shrimp or crawfish stew. Add rice to proper consistency and stuff in casing. 
> 
> One time we made some seafood boudin with large chopped shrimp, crawfish tails, and lump crabmeat. 
> I slapped mah momma it was so good. 
> Don't skimp on seasoning.


Great Tips, Hawk. Thanx a million.
I think I am gonna have to try that seafood Boudin.  Sounds delectable.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Great Tips, Hawk. Thanx a million.
> I think I am gonna have to try that seafood Boudin.  Sounds delectable.


Crawfish and shrimp boudin are expensive. But very good and naturally will have a little more rice in them. 
You can order some on line to get the taste buds set up. 
Poche's makes a pretty good crawfish boudin. 


Comeauxs




My AccountMy CartCheckoutLog In

HOME
PRODUCTS
BOUDINSMOKED SAUSAGESMOKED MEATSFRESH SAUSAGESEAFOODSTUFFED MEATSRICE DRESSINGSEASONINGSGIFT PACKAGESGUMBO & JAMBALAYA
HISTORYHOW WE DO ITCAJUN RECIPES

CONTACT US
*Boudin Heating Instructions*Do not puncture skin.
Microwave: Wrap 1-link in wet paper towel, or plastic wrap. Heat for 1-minute on high, or until when squeezed, the Boudin becomes spongy.
Steam or water heating: Fill pot with enough water to cover boudin, (use tap water for frozen boudin). Heat on high until steam forms on surface of water. Lower heat and maintain temperature until boudin floats or becomes spongy. Remove from water and serve. (Allow moderate cooling before cutting.)
Bar-B-Que Pit: Use foil and baste with favorite Bar-B-Que Sauce (although not needed).


*Cajun Alligator Boudin 1 lb.* - Comeaux's brings to you the true taste of the bayou with our delicious Alligator Boudin. It's the same blend of sauteed vegetables and spices used in our seafood and crawfish boudin with one exception, Alligator! The Alligator is sauteed with "The Cajun Three" (onions, celery, bell pepper) then seasoned and combined with cooked rice and finally packed in a sausage casing. Just heat and serve! Weight 1.00 lb.*Cajun Seafood Boudin 1 lb.* - A delicious blend of fresh Louisiana seafood including crawfish tails, catfish, crab, and shrimp. The seafood is sauteed with "The Cajun Three" (onions, celery, bell pepper) then seasoned and combined with cooked rice and finally packed in a sausage casing. Just heat and serve! Weight 1.00 lb.







HomeProductsHistoryHow We Do ItCajun RecipesCustomer ServicePrivacy PolicyPrivacy PolicyContact UsSitemap
Comeaux's • 116 Alley 3 • Lafayette, La 70506 • (888) 264-5460

----------


## Kris P Bacon

This thread reminds me, I need to throw some chicken thighs on the smoker. What do you guys think are good cuts of meat to smoke? I did a pork tenderloin the other day. Came out dry, think it was to lean. Shoulda wrapped it in bacon!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Pork steaks or fingers. Known in some places as country ribs. 
Again, just steaks off of a Boston butt shoulder. They go on sale often and cheap. Best all around pork for making boudin, fresh pork sausage or cubed for stew or jambalaya. 
I cut the steaks thin. About half an inch. And smoke them to fully cooked as a meal or to freeze as homemade tasso for beans and gumbo. 
Traditionally, tasso is smoked pork with no fat at all. The level of fat in a pork steak is higher than a pork chop but still acceptable for making tasso. And tastier too. 

You might want to try some 2-joint or 3-joint turkey wings. No this does not refer to cooking time although it can.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You can parboil them in Creole seasoning or salt and pepper, red pepper, a capful  of liquid crab boil, onions, bell peppers, etc for about a half hour first. Or you can just season the outside(or inject them) and smoke them for ages until they are tender, which you will prolly need a joint or two and a big bag of Doritos.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-21-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This thread reminds me, I need to throw some chicken thighs on the smoker. What do you guys think are good cuts of meat to smoke? I did a pork tenderloin the other day. Came out dry, think it was to lean. Shoulda wrapped it in bacon!


Chicken thigh debones easy with a little practice. Or you can buy the deboned thighs or breast. Split them down the middle(or use two if small) . Season the inside and outside liberally. Stuff with cream cheese and finely chopped onions, etc. Or CC and crushed pineapple. Toothpick if needed and put on smoker rack at 250. I smoke most everything at 250. Lol.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-21-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Chicken thigh debones easy with a little practice. Or you can buy the deboned thighs or breast. Split them down the middle(or use two if small) . Season the inside and outside liberally. Stuff with cream cheese and finely chopped onions, etc. Or CC and crushed pineapple. Toothpick if needed and put on smoker rack at 250. I smoke most everything at 250. Lol.


That sounds tasty, I will try that next time maybe with skinless breast wrapped with bacon if I cant find skin on. Also gonna try that crab boil and everglades seasoning, thus far I have only used Tony Cacherries (sp)?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That sounds tasty, I will try that next time maybe with skinless breast wrapped with bacon if I cant find skin on. Also gonna try that crab boil and everglades seasoning, thus far I have only used Tony Cacherries (sp)?


Tonys works great. But I've been thinking about wrapping in bacon. You might wanna consult @tiny1 on this one.
if you start off wrapped , you won't get a proper smoke ring on the meat and will only be re smoking the bacon. But you still can't go wrong. Lol. You might want to smoke the chicken/meat for 45 minutes or so then wrap in bacon. 

The local markets here sell boneless stuffed thighs and breasts already wrapped in bacon and I always just grill them. I've never really smoked any that are prewrappped. 

I doubt it would make any difference, as you already know : when the bacon is kris p, it's tres bon(very good). :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-21-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That sounds tasty, I will try that next time maybe with skinless breast wrapped with bacon if I cant find skin on. Also gonna try that crab boil and everglades seasoning, thus far I have only used Tony Cacherries (sp)?


Be careful using liquid crab boil. A little goes a long ways.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-21-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> Tonys works great. But I've been thinking about wrapping in bacon. You might wanna consult @tiny1 on this one.
> if you start off wrapped , you won't get a proper smoke ring on the meat and will only be re smoking the bacon. But you still can't go wrong. Lol. You might want to smoke the chicken/meat for 45 minutes or so then wrap in bacon. 
> 
> The local markets here sell boneless stuffed thighs already wrapped in bacon and I always just grill them. I've never really smoked any that are prewrappped. 
> 
> I doubt it would make any difference, as you already know : when the bacon is kris p, it's tres bon(very good).


Yep.  I love me some Tony's.
I would skip the bacon.  It can be good, but as Hawk was saying, you won't get the smoke.  If you have shelves in your smoker, you could do the Bacon Fat Rain Forest technique.  Lay the bacon on the top rack, and the chicken below on the next shelf.  As the bacon cooks, it "rains" bacon fat on the meat.  You still get the fat, the chicken gets smoke, and the bacon renders, Kris p.  

Bacon lends itself better to grilling than smoking.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-21-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Do not use belly meat! Too much hard fat. You want lean pork and Boston butts are the standard. You can add liver if you want. No need for grinding if you cook to shred. 
> Do not chop the shrimp or crawfish. Make your best shrimp or crawfish stew. Add rice to proper consistency and stuff in casing. 
> 
> One time we made some seafood boudin with large chopped shrimp, crawfish tails, and lump crabmeat. 
> I slapped mah momma it was so good. 
> Don't skimp on seasoning.


Yeah, I bet you slapped your momma cause it was so good! She gave it back to you ten times!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yeah, I bet you slapped your momma cause it was so good! She gave it back to you ten times!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Like Tony's and very good. 


47091845.jpg


 @Rickity Plumber

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-21-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yep.  I love me some Tony's.
> I would skip the bacon.  It can be good, but as Hawk was saying, you won't get the smoke.  If you have shelves in your smoker, you could do the Bacon Fat Rain Forest technique.  Lay the bacon on the top rack, and the chicken below on the next shelf.  As the bacon cooks, it "rains" bacon fat on the meat.  You still get the fat, the chicken gets smoke, and the bacon renders, Kris p.  
> 
> Bacon lends itself better to grilling than smoking.


There are three levels of Tony's on the market. 
-Tony's Original
-Tony's more Spice
-Tony's Bold Spice. 

You can guess which one I use. I buy it in the 30oz container and it doesn't last long. Tony's original can be purchased in a gallon container in the institutional food section in most supermarkets here. I can't find bold spice in the gal although I'm sure they pack it. 


20171109_102035.jpg

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yep.  I love me some Tony's.
> I would skip the bacon.  It can be good, but as Hawk was saying, you won't get the smoke.  If you have shelves in your smoker, you could do the Bacon Fat Rain Forest technique.  Lay the bacon on the top rack, and the chicken below on the next shelf.  As the bacon cooks, it "rains" bacon fat on the meat.  You still get the fat, the chicken gets smoke, and the bacon renders, Kris p.  
> 
> Bacon lends itself better to grilling than smoking.


Ive made some killer sauces with the water pan drippings, too.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## tiny1

> This thread reminds me, I need to throw some chicken thighs on the smoker. What do you guys think are good cuts of meat to smoke? I did a pork tenderloin the other day. Came out dry, think it was to lean. Shoulda wrapped it in bacon!


Get creative, Kris.
Hawk mentioned Country Style Ribs.  He was talking about what I call "Butt Fingers".  Chunks of the Boston Butt cut, usually from the boneless end.  Not a rib.  A piece of the Shoulder.  [sigh]  These have lots of connective tissue and fat.  Must render and bring to 200-205 F
But, REAL DEAL Country style ribs come from the loin.  Kinda like a pork Prime Rib.  I inject them with an apple juice/apple cider vinegar and seasonings injection.  Rub 'em with my Pork Butt Rub, and smoke until the color looks like I want it, about 125 F, then I coat it with some turbinado sugar, brown sugar, butter and rub, and wrap them in tin foil.  Back on the smoker, but these must come off at 150-155.  If not, they'll dry out.
I cut them into chops and sear them on the grill.  Gives another awesome flavor profile.  Sauce 'em with your favorite pork sauce, and serve.

I love BBQ Meatloaf.  Just make your Momma's meatloaf recipe, using BBQ sauce instead of ketchup.
I put it in a loaf pan, to mold the shape.  Then, I run a knife around the edges to loosen and remove the loaf, from the pan.  I set it on a rack, and put it on the smoker.  250 for about an hour, and them wrap it.  Bring it up to 145 F.  Remove from foil, brush with BBQ sauce, and return to grill to set the sauce.  Let rest 15 minutes, and serve.

Short Ribs.
Pork Cheeks.
Shrimp
Lobster
Cedar Planked fish
Venison
Turkey breast
frog legs
Lamb Chops
Leg o Lamb
Mutton
Anything on a skewer.
Fruits and Veggies
Mushrooms

But, my favorites are Ribs(beef or pork), chicken(thighs), seafood, and meatloaf.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-22-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> There are three levels of Tony's on the market. 
> -Tony's Original
> -Tony's more Spice
> -Tony's Bold Spice. 
> 
> You can guess which one I use. I buy it in the 30oz container and it doesn't last long. Tony's original can be purchased in a gallon container in the institutional food section in most supermarkets here. I can't find bold spice in the gal although I'm sure they pack it. 
> 
> 
> 20171109_102035.jpg


I use all three.
The original is perfect for shrimp.  Shake some on, wrap with half cooked bacon, and skewer.  cook til pink and translucent.  Brush with sauce(I use teriyaki, homemade) set the sauce and serve.  Yum.
The More Spice I like on veggies.
The Bold, for everything else.

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

@HawkTheSlayer I love this stuff. You ever tried it? Slap yo mammy good! 

http://www.conecuhsausage.com/default.aspx

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer I love this stuff. You ever tried it? Slap yo mammy good! 
> 
> http://www.conecuhsausage.com/default.aspx


Yes, i have. Its in all of the stores here.  
It has been many years, though. 

You have to understand, this is sausage country. Almost any and every kind of sausage is made here by countless markets, stores, companies, and individuals. 

Most have just enough fat to render out and give a very lean, tasty finished product. 

Cajuns make a lot of fresh sausage for bbq, breakfast, gumbo, red beans, etc. Smoked sausage, too. 
I even put the bbq sauce in the sausage mixture before it is cooked and mixed, and put into casings. 
The river parishes along the Mississippi river between Baton Rouge and Nola are called the German Coast because of the high population of German settlers there. Real immigrants who have contributed to our culture. 
The last time I tried that brand, it was so fat I was disappointed. It contained as much fat as jimmy Dean or other brands of roll, breakfast sausage. But I will give it another try. 

Store brand sausage is ridiculously expensive. A five pound box is now 2.5 or three pounds and higher than ever and almost every major brand including local favorites like Richards(ree-shards) and Savoies are mostly made with beef hearts or mechanically separated chicken. 
Manda brand continues to hold the quality but I don't like the tough casing or the flavor. 

I buy most of my sausage from the local shops or make my own. 

Chicken sausage is da bomb @Kris P Bacon. 
I will buy a 30 or 40 pound case of boneless, skinless, chicken thighs. No waste. 
You can cut the chicken thighs into 1 inch or smaller squares and season them(I use a cajun sausage premix from Deep South Blenders ..A 16 oz bag will correctly season 25 pounds of meat. I add red pepper) while adding plenty green onions, onions, and whatever you desire. 
I don't have a mixer or sausage stuffer, so everything is mixed by hand and placed in the Hobart Grinder pan. I have a stuffing tube I attach to the grinder head, where I feed the casings. Everything is ground and stuffed at the same time. 

If you have a stuffer, you can mince the boneless thighs with a knife, season and stuff. This will give a courser textured sausage, which i like too. 

For me,  andouille sausage is the king. Super lean for any dish. Extremely flavorful. 
I don't care for packaged andouille that looks like smoked sausage. That is fake andouille!
Real andouille is always packed in middling or larger casing before it is smoked. Real andouille(pronounced on-dewey) should be the size of a 16 oz. BEER CAN.  :Headbang:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yes, i have. Its in all of the stores here.  
> It has been many years, though. 
> 
> You have to understand, this is sausage country. Almost any and every kind of sausage is made here by countless markets, stores, companies, and individuals. 
> 
> Most have just enough fat to render out and give a very lean, tasty finished product. 
> 
> Cajuns make a lot of fresh sausage for bbq, breakfast, gumbo, red beans, etc. Smoked sausage, too. 
> I even put the bbq sauce in the sausage mixture before it is cooked and mixed, and put into casings. 
> ...


Your spoiled  :Tongue20:  I am sure there are some sausage craftsmen here, but I have not found one. Might try my hand at it. If I had real sausage made by a coonass I might have to slap my mammy AND my pappy!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Your spoiled  I am sure there are some sausage craftsmen here, but I have not found one. Might try my hand at it. If I had real sausage made by a coonass I might have to slap my mammy AND my pappy!


I just spent a lot of money and I'm broke now. But I could hitch hike to arcadia.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I just spent a lot of money and I'm broke now. But I could hitch hike to arcadia.


Pack a bike with some camp gear, bet you could comfortably do it in 3 weeks at 50 miles days.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Pack a bike with some camp gear, bet you could comfortably do it in 3 weeks at 50 miles days.


Two years ago , i could make 90- 100 miles a day with ease. 
Today... I just need to move my life 8 miles down the road and then we'll see.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Two years ago , i could make 90- 100 miles a day with ease. 
> Today... I just need to move my life 8 miles down the road and then we'll see.


I have done 6 century rides in my life, not likely to do another unless I had a pressing need. If I was to go a bike touring again, probably do 20-60 a day. Why hurry? Bike touring is about taking it all in!

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

@HawkTheSlayer I am trying the creame cheese stuffed (deboned) skin on chicken thighs. I put onion, pablono and serrano peppers all together in a chopper and mashed into the cream cheese. I did not foil wrap, think the CC will run out? Smoking on hickory.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer I am trying the creame cheese stuffed (deboned) skin on chicken thighs. I put onion, pablono and serrano peppers all together in a chopper and mashed into the cream cheese. I did not foil wrap, think the CC will run out? Smoking on hickory.


No, that's the miracle of cream cheese. It won't run out like regular cheese. 
Maybe just a little if on a real hot fire.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> No, that's the miracle of cream cheese. It won't run out like regular cheese. 
> Maybe just a little if on a real hot fire.


Cooking at 230F on the smoker.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer I am trying the creame cheese stuffed (deboned) skin on chicken thighs. I put onion, pablono and serrano peppers all together in a chopper and mashed into the cream cheese. I did not foil wrap, think the CC will run out? Smoking on hickory.


You must have deboned them yourself. I never saw boneless chicken thighs with skin on in the store. They are always boneless/skinless. 

Enjoy and let us know how they come out. 
I mean how the taste.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Cooking at 230F on the smoker.


This will allow ample time to consume a 12 pack.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> You must have deboned them yourself. I never saw boneless chicken thighs with skin on in the store. They are always boneless/skinless. 
> 
> Enjoy and let us know how the come out. 
> I mean how the taste.


Yep, messy and a PITA but not to hard, just use a serrated knife and cut around the bone. Should be damn fine eating. Just chicken thighs with Tonys cooked on hickory is slap yo mammy good. I will let you know how it was.

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yep, messy and a PITA but not to hard, just use a serrated knife and cut around the bone. Should be damn fine eating. Just chicken thighs with Tonys cooked on hickory is slap yo mammy good. I will let you know how it was.


Hawk, so damn good you will slap yo mammy and pappy then yo grandpa, too! Damn good and most of the cream cheese stayed in.

----------



----------

